# Experiences



## Dutch-Turk (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello all, 

Just to introduce myself. I'm moving permanently to Izmir-Turkey. Originally I'm from Holland. My fiancée is Turkish. 

I would like to share experiences and cultural shocks in my new country with fellow expats. It's a totally different world! 

I would like to kick off with my experiences of the past weeks. 

I have been in Izmir now for two weeks to find a bigger rental place. 

It is a true cultural shock  
When we finally found an apartment, the real estate agent and the apartment owner were questioning my boyfriend like he was a criminal. Where he was working, what he urned, When he was thinking to marrying me. They even asked my fiancée if I had a job or not. 
This was the first time in my life, that 'men' did the talking and woman just sit there :s

I found a quite funny, since I do speak Turkish. I surprised them, by talking to them directly! 
Lesson #1 speak! Even if they do not speak to you directly 

The second thing which surprised me was at the bank. The lady at the desk did not look up from her screen. Just asked what we wanted, and told us where to go. No good days, no thank you's or pleases  
Lesson #2 Turks appreciate fastness. The quicker the better! Time is money etc...it's not personal. Next time I will go to a reception desk and say: I'm here to do such or so. No good day no please no thank you )) 

This said I have to admit people are extremely nice! If they can they will help you, walk you to the address you have asked, get up from their seat in the metro because you are a lady, give you advice on how what where. 

So far my experiences in my new country! 

Cheers!!


----------



## smrtaha (Nov 14, 2012)

nice, thanks for sharing this, hope you will enjoy living there, i'm still trying to figure out a way to do so.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Bank clerks are often forced to work ungodly hours, hence their attitude. They act the same to us as well, don't take it personal. 

Izmir is one of the best places to be to enjoy life. Welcome!


----------



## Dutch-Turk (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Belgarath, 
I do not take it personal at all. I noticed that things go different in Turkey. That's all. Actually Some of them amuses me. Some not. 

I do not know what the working hours of bank clerks are, still, à goodmorning, please, and a little smile would help. 

New experience
Traffic lights. When the traffic light is green you can cross the road. But still be carefull. When the traffic light is red. You can still cross the road but you must be extra carefull  

Persons who are waiting for the traffic light to turn green, definately not grew up in Turkey  

Lesson 3: just follow the crowd, if They cross the road. You can cross the road safely too. The cars will stop anyway.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Regarding traffic, don't drive for a few months until you adapt to the new system  Always expect the unexpected while driving - people driving in the wrong direction on a highway are not uncommon.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't think your bank experience is necessarily typical. Or maybe it depends on your bank. I found my bank in Turkey always happy to start the conversation with a quick chat and hello whether on the phone or in person - and with the bank manager even a cup of tea before getting to business.
I was very confused by your post until I realised you had made a spelling mistake. A tip about correct English spelling: fiance is male and fiancee is female.
Totally easy driving in Turkey. I am appalled you don't think people should drive. But I didn't have any issues with driving in Turkey, even in Izmir straight from the airport.


----------



## Dutch-Turk (Nov 2, 2012)

I have to agree with Belgarath, the driving system is dangerous! 

New experiences: 
When we moved to our new appartment, neighbour number 1 brought lunch. Later that day neighbour number 2 brought coffee and home made cookies. And the next day neighbour number 3 brought asure! They all welcomed us, wished for us to have a happy life at our new place and offered their help. 'If you need anything I live at number x'. 

I found this hart warming. I took pictures of it and shared it on FB with family and friends  

In Holland the neighbours would not say so much as a hello!


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

A word of warning - those neighbors can be busybodies if you let them be.

However, if you enjoy this type of socializing, you're in the correct place. When you cook some dessert, bring a plate to them and you'll be treated like a princess 

Driving is easy, if you remember that the sole rule is : "There are no rules "


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I guess you didn't try driving in Africa or the Middle East, then. Turkey roads are quite tame by comparison.


----------



## Dutch-Turk (Nov 2, 2012)

I guess I shouldn't since I almost got a heart attack driving in Turkey.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Dutch culture vs Turkish culture. Complete opposite.

Turks - Warm, friendly, hospitable, no one cares about rules, spontaneous, never busy, (even if they are busy, they are not. Even if they are dead busy, you can meet them for a coffee same day or next day)

Dutch - Cold, friendly but distant, crazy about rules, (doesnt even know what spontaneous means), always busy (even if they sit on couch, they can meet you only in 5 weeks if you fit in their schedule)

So, good luck! Focus on enjoying the differences, see it as an experience. Then you will love it.


----------



## Dutch-Turk (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Nathan, 


Your reply made me smile! 
We are trying to combine these two cultures in a house! We have the greatest fight, good enough to start ww3  

Ducth are also punctual Turks not. 

If we meet up at 12.00 everyone is there at 12.00. 
Turks easily can show up 30 minutes later saying I passed by a shop and saw this beautiful dress  
I had to have it....

For someone who is very punctual this is very very annoying. So now when we meet at 12.00 I show up at 12.30, and no one has been waiting for me for 30 minutes, cause they just got in them self.  

I love my life in Turkey


----------



## houstonian2012 (Jul 16, 2012)

Izmir is one of the best places to make a living in Turkey, you're quite lucky for sure  especially summer is fantastic... Work during the week and all weekend getaways are within an hour driving distance..

As for traffic, people tend not to follow the rules 100% but does not mean there're no rules at all...got plenty tickets for parking and speeding violations myself 

Enjoy ur days in Turkey, it's a great place with warm friendly people!


----------



## Newbytr (Jan 9, 2013)

Agreed izmir nice place for living in Turkey.


----------



## honeybunn (Jan 13, 2013)

Quite right - Izmir is one of the best places to live in Turkey - people are quite welcoming and smiling as opposed to your bank clerk experience.
Once you start building your network, you will not be able to walk a 5 min walk in 30 min bec' everyone you see will be chatting with you for a few minutes..
Summers are very hot though - suggest u start looking for rentals in Cesme if u do not have a place there.. This way you can just get away from the city for the weekend and indulge yourselves with the perfect beaches and get some nice breezes, and this is not only for the weekends, you can just hop on a car and drive for about 45 min and you are in Cesme for a late day's swim!
And the pubs at the "Kordon` - they are really nice for summer nights!


----------



## interg (Jan 31, 2013)

last day, I have witnessed, discussions with the taxi driver an American woman at the street of aksaray(fatih/istanbul) 
she was claiming that 25 dollar is to much from airport to aksaray. she was yelling as someody attacks her! 

(its about 17 km or alittle bit more)
normally taxi cost 40 turkish lira and it means 1TL=0,56 $ rates 23 dollar but we dont use 1-2 dollar in our life. taxi driver cant pay back 1-2 dollar as coins. So he was right.
and most of taxi drivers wants 30-35 dollar from airport to city center.
altough he right, to many guy missunderstood the case and they tried to save this american lady's right.  policeman came and more than 10 minutes all the people tried to find a way who is right or wrong  someone angried to taxi driver also, but i m keep thinking the taxi driver was right. finally one of the lady who can speaking as native english (i guess she was arab) explained to american lady. 
nobodytouched her, and all the people trying to understand or explain this missunderstanding, and policeman there, and taxi driver was right. but this american lady why keep yelling still i m trying to understand.

sorry for my broken english but this is my last experience in istanbul


----------



## Ai_yaaaaa (Feb 11, 2013)

nathanalgren said:


> Dutch culture vs Turkish culture. Complete opposite.
> 
> Turks - Warm, friendly, hospitable, no one cares about rules, spontaneous, never busy, (even if they are busy, they are not. Even if they are dead busy, you can meet them for a coffee same day or next day)
> 
> ...


Hi. I think we have to be extra careful with generalisations. Also, let's not forget that many countries, for example Holland, have become very multicultural places in recent years.

I have come across many warm, easy-going Dutch folks, just like I have come across many cold Turkish folks.


----------



## Lantern (Feb 11, 2013)

Most of the bank clerks are not rude in Turkey. Do not take the traffic so difficult to cope with, you will get used to it soon. If you tend to drive like those who do not follow the rules, get ready to receive tickets to pay. 

Most Turkish bussinessmen and women stick to their time of a meeting and let you know if they will be late. 


Turkish people are warm and good neighbours but it is good to have some distance untill you get to know them well.


----------



## AlibabaMuslima (Aug 3, 2014)

Dutch-Turk said:


> I have to agree with Belgarath, the driving system is dangerous!
> 
> New experiences:
> When we moved to our new appartment, neighbour number 1 brought lunch. Later that day neighbour number 2 brought coffee and home made cookies. And the next day neighbour number 3 brought asure! They all welcomed us, wished for us to have a happy life at our new place and offered their help. 'If you need anything I live at number x'.
> ...


hello everybodyi
well, ı saw all the Posts. I thınk, as portuguese, lıke so: first, ıs almost ımpossıble to find a more kınd 'people' than the turkısh. Really. More than the portuguese, also kınd. Second, the turkısh are always tryıng to help everybody. That ıs 'great'. Third, as they do not speak Englısh, they quıckly 'get' anybody that can say any words to help us. Fourth, traffic: more than one yerar, ı only say 3 lıttle 'car acidents'. Very well. But... really, mamma mıaaaaa, they are really a disaster ! They do not stop... where and when they must stop. They overpass by the rıght. They are always … hornıng. Ufffffff... well, a different country. I lıke very much to lıve here. On spite the hıper-hot weather. Endly, the people is very warm, yes. That ıs good. Even that, they do not 'speak', they are very... 'silent'. Probably because, on the relationship wıth the lıfe, they are always 'runnıng', always stressed. To finish, ıs almost ımposıble to listen or to see any dıscussıon at the street. Good luck. And enjoy your lıfe ın Turkeyi A people, and a country, to the Future.


----------

